# Small Horizontal Slat Partition/Guard Rail



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I am helping friends with a small project and could use some advice. There is a 29” wide x 5” deep x 7’ high opening between the stairwell area and living room. Right now they have an ugly little plastic gate to keep the dogs out of the living room. The objective is to replace that with an attractive and permanent partition or guard rail type unit, approx 30” high.

My design is a horizontal slat wall. We want a modern look so I am considering 3/4” walnut ply with exposed ply edges. Although, we may pivot to solid walnut. Either way - the slats will be 3/4” thick x 3” wide with 1/2” spacing between. There will be contrasting light wood spacer blocks, alternating wide/narrow, to create a subtle geometric pattern. Ideally, I want this partition to start 2” to 3” off the floor, so it will have a floating look.

The plan for the vertical framing members is to use 5/4 poplar, and route 1/4” deep dado’s on either end, as though I were building shelves. And then conceal the joints with ~1 1/2” trim.

Would my best approach be to build the wall first, and then try to install the whole unit? Or first screw the dado’d vertical members into the wall, and then fit the slats in place. (FYI, the left wall is a bit twisted, will need to be shimmed out on one side about 1/8”, with maybe a 1.5-degree wedge). I see benefits and drawbacks to both approaches. Overall I’m thinking it would be best to build the unit first and hang it like a door jamb. Trying to properly index and shim out the vert pieces separately, without the slats, sounds like a headache - although it would give me greater flexibility as to how and where I screw into the wall. I don’t want any visible hardware. My h

Would appreciate any suggestions on the best way to do this, as well as any design elements I may be overlooking. Thanks, and sorry for the long post!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So this will swing?

If it's permanent put a piece of decorative glass in the can frame it in...


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

No swing. It’s just a little guard rail basically. Decorative glass certainly would be a simpler solution, but they are leaning toward something wood. 



Rebelwork said:


> So this will swing?
> 
> If it's permanent put a piece of decorative glass in the can frame it in...


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

No swing. It’s just a little guard rail basically. Decorative glass certainly would be a simpler solution, but they are leaning toward something wood. 



Rebelwork said:


> So this will swing?
> 
> If it's permanent put a piece of decorative glass in the can frame it in...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I take it they don't have a stair rail to match?


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

They aren’t particularly concerned with matching the stair rail. The floors are bamboo and the rail is like a golden oak. Personally, I think having a contrasting dark wood for this, like a walnut, will look good there, as I have the same flooring at my house and there’s dark metal railings and the stairs are stained espresso. It all kind of works. But I do know what you mean. I don’t want it to stick out like a sore thumb, so yes, I do have concerns. Maybe a light wood choice would be better? I think the design matches the living room side better (it’s sunken and not visible in the photo). Which is a mix of mid century and modern. My thoughts about the design could be completely off base...hopefully not though!



Rebelwork said:


> I take it they don't have a stair rail to match?


----------



## Weathy (Feb 11, 2021)

Have you and your friends thought about drywalling in that space? Those 80's homes with all those "architectural" cut-outs and nooks and crannies are funky to actually live with and decorate around. If the homeowner can't live without the reduced light (if any) that drywalling in that space might cause, then possibly drywalling it in half way up to something like a chair rail height or some height that feels like a half wall. To add a walnut or other wood insert in that space, especially if the insert only fills the space partially, is that the eye will go there as an added element in the space. Which is a lot of elements. Wood floor. Wood railing. Painted wall. Weird little space that reads black because of shadow. Stairs down to living room. That's a lot going on in that space. I'd drywall it up. Make it a legit wall, floor to ceiling.

If they are determined to use wood, make something super simple, install it as a unit (like the door install you described) and paint it the same color as the wall so the thing "goes away" to your eye. Since the space is pretty busy as is.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the thoughtful response. You have some really good points about how this element would fit into the overall design of the space. I’m going to have to think this over. You’re right, there is a lot going on. Here’s a photo of the room. I thin







k my design works better from the living room side of the partition. But, as you said, and Rebel alluded to as well, I do agree that something which doesn’t really match the color (and especially a darker wood tone) will naturally draw the eye. Regardless of whether I stick to this design, I don’t know if there’s a lighter wood that may work best? My first thought was Baltic Birch with something like an odie’s oil for finish, which should yellow it a bit. My lumber yard has some beautiful bamboo ply - but it is $$$$$. Something like $260 a sheet.



Weathy said:


> Have you and your friends thought about drywalling in that space? Those 80's homes with all those "architectural" cut-outs and nooks and crannies are funky to actually live with and decorate around. If the homeowner can't live without the reduced light (if any) that drywalling in that space might cause, then possibly drywalling it in half way up to something like a chair rail height or some height that feels like a half wall. To add a walnut or other wood insert in that space, especially if the insert only fills the space partially, is that the eye will go there as an added element in the space. Which is a lot of elements. Wood floor. Wood railing. Painted wall. Weird little space that reads black because of shadow. Stairs down to living room. That's a lot going on in that space. I'd drywall it up. Make it a legit wall, floor to ceiling.
> 
> If they are determined to use wood, make something super simple, install it as a unit (like the door install you described) and paint it the same color as the wall so the thing "goes away" to your eye. Since the space is pretty busy as is.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the design is of course a preference - I would not care for the horizontal slats - a bit more "crate & barrel" than I'd like.

you could insert just the bottom, top&bottom, or one entire top to bottom piece - perhaps(?) an opening/door/pass through type thing....

as a dog excluder, I'd recommend adding a wooden sill plate. dog claws have a way of destroying dry wall and spackle.... how old are the dog(s)? are they still in the "let's chew through the wood gate" phase?

in addition to the sill, you could consider doing an entire wood frame - turn it into a "feature" vs a 'had to put something here'

the other issue is how to mount - I like the insert design, using a batten on both sides of both sides. the battens can be fastened with brass/decorative (long thin) screws to the cut out frame.

this is a stair guard I made - works for dogs. the cat is smarter and knows _exactly_ how to open it with one paw . . . and smart enough to open it just enough for him to get through, but leaving it "shut" for the dog.....
the rug acts as a "opening detent" - hinges are screwed into a mounting strip, as I had to use molly bolts to get a stable mounting between studs.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys for the feedback and suggestions. I did end up sticking with more or less the original design I’d had in mind as it lined up with the aesthetic my friends wanted. Finished product turned out pretty good.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

[


----------

